# Baby torero



## Mari' (7 Giugno 2010)

*Messico: baby-torero tra le polemiche

http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/messico-baby-torero-tra-le-polemiche/48426?video

se avessi i genitori a portata di ... :kick:
*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Giugno 2010)

:kick:mi unisco.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Giugno 2010)

Non è niente. Una ragazzata, un capriccio, come vuoi. Parliamo di cosa significa essere uomo.

Sono queste le risposte - tutte le ragioni sono valide per coloro che devono mostrare di che pasta sono fatte.

L'unico elemento disturbante è la televisione e il commentatore. Piccoli toreri crescono, meglio prima che dopo


----------



## Mari' (8 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non è niente. Una ragazzata, un capriccio, come vuoi. Parliamo di cosa significa essere uomo.
> 
> Sono queste le risposte - tutte le ragioni sono valide per coloro che devono mostrare di che pasta sono fatte.
> 
> L'unico elemento disturbante è la televisione e il commentatore. Piccoli toreri crescono, meglio prima che dopo


Giuva', ma che dici  il "pupo" invece di rompere le "palle" al toro, andasse a studiare per diventare un giorno (forse) un uomo civile e rispettoso verso ogni genere di vita :incazzato:... ho sentito i genitori intervistati dalle Tibbu' varie  entrambi "orgogliosi" del pupetto :incazzato:ha detto la madre: Si vedeva da piccolo che era nato per la corrida :unhappy: in altre parole e' come dire: Da piccolo era gia' uno stronzo.


Io sto dalla parte del TORO ... anzi il toro ha dimostrato "compassione", al pupo poteva andargli peggio.


----------



## Nobody (8 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non è niente. Una ragazzata, un capriccio, come vuoi. Parliamo di cosa significa essere uomo.
> 
> Sono queste le risposte - tutte le ragioni sono valide per coloro che devono mostrare di che pasta sono fatte.
> 
> L'unico elemento disturbante è la televisione e il commentatore. Piccoli toreri crescono, meglio prima che dopo


io non andrei mai a rompere le palle ad un toro... se lo si fa, ecco cosa capita certe volte :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (8 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> io non andrei *mai a rompere le palle ad un toro*... se lo si fa, ecco cosa capita certe volte :carneval:


Ma manco a un cane a dire il vero:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (8 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma manco a un cane a dire il vero:carneval:


ma nessuno fa il canero, mentre parecchi idioti vanno a rompere le palle ai tori :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (8 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma nessuno fa il canero, mentre parecchi idioti vanno a rompere le palle ai tori :carneval:


Dicevo per dire... in ogni caso cazzi loro ammetto di non capire il senso della corrida


----------



## Nobody (8 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dicevo per dire... in ogni caso cazzi loro ammetto di non capire il senso della corrida


 Nemmeno io... boh loro dicono tauromachia... bisognerebbe chiedere a Picasso, grande amante di corride.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nemmeno io... boh loro dicono tauromachia... bisognerebbe chiedere a Picasso, grande amante di corride.


A Picasso chiederei altro:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (8 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A Picasso chiederei altro:carneval:


 beh potresti chiedere entrambe le cose :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (8 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> beh potresti chiedere entrambe le cose :carneval:


Non vorrei abusare della sua pazienza ne perdere tempo a parlare di tori... lo sai che mi basta l'essenziale per essere felice:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (8 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non vorrei abusare della sua pazienza ne perdere tempo a parlare di tori... lo sai che mi basta l'essenziale per essere felice:carneval:


 anche tu hai ragione... non era un tipo paziente, dopo la prima domanda sui tori c'era il fondato rischio che ti scappasse a cagare... :carneval: Molto meglio limitarsi all'essenziale:up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dicevo per dire... in ogni caso cazzi loro ammetto di non capire il *senso della corrida*


1. mangiare e uccidere quindi il toro
2. mostrare il coraggio

Se hai mai provato a uccidere una bestia che pesa 10-20 volte quanto te da solo, ti rendi conto che ci vuole una strategia.

Gli uomini poi sono particolarmente orgogliosi delle loro corna, tanto che devono confermarle in pubblico :mrgreen:


----------

